# 6 cách tô son đỏ để "tôn" từng dáng đôi môi



## vietmom (30/3/18)

_


Son đỏ là item không thể thiếu của phái nữ. Tuy nhiên, nếu biết thoa son đúng cách theo từng kiểu môi,_
_bạn sẽ tận dụng hết mọi lợi thế mà sản phẩm này mang lại._​
Son đỏ, màu son chỉ mới nghe thôi đã đủ cảm nhận trọn vẹn sự quyến rũ vĩnh hằng của nó. Một màu son quy chuẩn cho mọi nét đẹp của người phụ nữ: gợi cảm, cuốn hút, kiêu sa đầy ẩn ý. Một màu son mà chỉ lướt nhẹ trên môi cũng đủ khiến cả khuôn mặt và thần thái như bừng sáng, rạng rỡ hơn bao giờ hết. Chẳng gì quyến rũ hơn màu son đỏ gợi cảm trên làn môi của phụ nữ. Nhưng nếu bạn biết cách tô son tôn lên dáng bờ môi của mình thì còn tuyệt vời và hoàn hảo hơn gấp bội. Sở hữu bờ môi mỏng, muốn tạo hiệu ứng đầy đặn hơn hay một làn môi trên dưới không đều nhau vẫn có thể tạo cảm giác cần bằng, hài hoà hơn chỉ với cách tô son đỏ.

*Môi đầy đặn*
Nếu sở hữu đôi môi đầy đặn, bạn nên thoa kem nền mỗi lần bạn đánh son đỏ hay tô son bóng. Tuy nhiên, bạn không nên sử dụng son bóng có ánh nhũ hoặc kẻ viền môi bởi kích thước tự nhiên của đôi môi bạn vốn dĩ đã đẹp và hấp dẫn rồi. Với một bờ môi như vậy bạn sẽ dễ dàng ứng biến màu son để hợp với xu hướng môi dày căng mọng của hiện tại, nhưng để khuôn mặt thêm hài hòa và tinh tế hãy ưu ái nhiều hơn đến những tông đỏ tươi tắn thay vì sắc son quá trầm sẽ càng khiến môi dày và nặng nề hơn.



​
*Môi rộng*
Những cô nàng môi rộng nên dùng son bóng cho buổi sáng và dùng son lì cho những buổi tiệc đêm. Lưu ý, không nên kẻ viền môi quá đậm vì nó sẽ làm cho miệng bạn càng rộng hơn. Bạn có thể chọn cách tô đậm ở phía trong lòng môi và nhạt dần phía viền ngoài, đặc biệt là hai bên khóe môi sẽ tạp cảm giác khuôn miệng bớt rộng một chút.



​
*Môi tròn*
Nếu bạn sở hữu đôi môi tròn, bầu bĩnh, khuôn môi không quá dài rộng nhưng có viền trái tim rõ nét, hãy kẻ viền môi lấn qua khóe miệng một chút để khuôn miệng trông cân đối hơn. Tránh chọn màu kẻ viền đậm hơn son môi vì nó sẽ làm cho môi bạn trông thô cứng.



​
*Môi mỏng*
Hãy thoa lớp son bóng sau khi đánh son đỏ để môi bạn trông đầy đặn hơn. Son bóng luôn là "vị cứu tinh" tuyệt vời của những làn môi mỏng nhẹ. Nhớ kẻ viền môi và thoa son ở góc miệng. Cách này sẽ giúp định hình đôi môi cũng như tạo hiệu ứng môi dày. Đồng thời bạn cũng nên thoa son phủ trọn vẹn làn môi với tông màu đậm một chút để tạo cảm giác môi dày và gợi cảm hơn.



​
*Môi dưới dày*
Thoa son bóng vào vị trí trung tâm của môi dưới sau khi đánh son đỏ là mẹo nhỏ cho những cô nàng sở hữu môi dưới dày. Đồng thời môi trên nên kẻ viền sắc nét nổi bật khuôn môi để tạo viền trái tim tăng hiệu ứng cong và dày cho bờ môi trên.



​
*Môi trên dày*
Bờ môi trên sẽ được thu gọn nếu bạn kẻ viền trong cho môi trên và viền ngoài cho môi dưới. Cách làm này sẽ giúp đôi môi bạn cân đối hơn. Ngoài ra, bạn không nên thoa quá nhiều son bóng, chỉ nên thoa son bóng ở môi dưới. Môi dưới nhấn đậm nét hơn một chút trong khi môi trên thì nhạt hơn để tạo độ cân bằng cho đôi môi của bạn.



​
_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

